# Length of Breeding



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

I've heard that once they start breeding, RBP will keep breeding every few weeks for the next few months. At the end of the few months (or however long it takes them to stop breeding) do they stop completely for the rest of their lives, or will they start breeding again next year around the same time, or how does it work. Thanks!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

If you keep on the weekly water changes and keep temps at 81-82 deg they will breed off and on all year long. they slow down at times mostly dry season, but will continue on spawning again provided the parameters meet the conditions for breeding. Some pairs will breed weekly and some others bi weekly.


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

Thanks NIKE, just one more question - once they stop breeding are they done for life or is there a chance that they will start up again?


----------



## jmcrabb (Oct 3, 2003)

I'd have to say they can stop and start numerous times, as mine spawned on a couple of occasions in my 55, and didn't do it again for a year or 2, and how it's going on weekly...


----------

